# Santa Rosa Sound report 6/24/13



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Got out really early probably 1 hour before daylight since the tide was really good and started throwing a skitterwalker and got no blowups or pushes so switched to what is becoming my favorite topwater/submerged bait, the DOA baitbuster immediatly started catching fish one trout after another and once daylight came i seen huge schools of mullett around and threw twards them and BAM! Really nice 22" trout. Moved on afterwards found some giant schools of mullet with no fish to be found moved away from the bait and found the fish. Started throwing the 382(holographic glitter) doa 3in shrimp into potholes and started catching some really good trout and managed a really good upper slot red. Gave up after that because it got strait up africa hot out there. Go out there and get them they are mighty plentiful.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sounds like a great day.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

That's cool I have never had much luck on the doa shrimp though nice to see it works for someone


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Will be happy to show you how to work them I had the best teacher ever the owner and creature mark nichols showed me the way its just my job to pass on the knowledge! Give me a shout when you want to go and ill be happy to teach you and promise you wont use another artificial shrimp, i have about $70 worth of gulp in my garage that i havent touched in well over a year.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Very cool thanks might have to take you up on that!


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Redalert08 said:


> Will be happy to show you how to work them I had the best teacher ever the owner and creature mark nichols showed me the way its just my job to pass on the knowledge! Give me a shout when you want to go and ill be happy to teach you and promise you wont use another artificial shrimp, i have about $70 worth of gulp in my garage that i havent touched in well over a year.



I have a bunch of DOA and ave their most recent creation but am having no luck. Could be I am just in the wrong spots though.


----------

